# Frozen milk left out overnight.. trash it or use it?



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

two bags got left in diaper bag about 8 hours, still very cold, but definately not frozen anymore. I stuck them in the fridge immediately. WWYD? Use them so I can freeze what I pump today or trash them. I have a very limited supply of milk and this was my emergency back-up/you have it but please don't use it milk.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

I wouldn't refreeze, but no reason not to use them today.







sorry that happened - how frustrating!


----------



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

Frustrating is not even the word







: I can't believe I did that.


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Are you absolutely certain that they are completely thawed? My understanding is that the common wisdom was that if there are any ice crystals it is safe to re-freeze.

More recently I seem to remember reading that it's ok to re-freeze as long as it hasn't been fully thawed for more than 24 hours.

I have posted on this topic before but I can't remember the specifics. Unfortunately the search feature isn't working for me but I'll try to find more.

In the meanwhile put it back in the freezer ASAP after marking it with a question mark or some other suitable notation. Use the re-frozen stuff first but make sure to give it the Kellymom sniff/taste test.

Keep in mind that refrigerated and frozen milk smell and taste a little "off" anyway. But if it seems well within the normal range of what you are familiar with then it is very likely still good.

~Cath


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Here you go:

Info on re-freezing partially and fully thawed EBM
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=779058
Post # 16

Any milk that is still partially frozen will likely be ok if you re-freeze it ASAP. Any fully thawed milk will probably also be ok if you re-freeze it ASAP as long as it has been fully thawed for less than 24 hours. Any milk that has been fully thawed for more than 24 hours is questionable. But if it is close you can mark the bags with a permanent marker, re-freeze it and then give it the Kellymom Sniff/Taste test on a bag by bag basis.

*I found a MilkShare posting with an opinion on this topic from David S. Newburg, Ph.D., Director, Program in Glycobiology, Pediatric Gastroenterology & Nutrition, Massachusetts General Hospital.

"My opinion is that if they are only partially thawed, there should be very little if any change to the milk upon refreezing, and that it will be fine for consumption."*
Additionally, I have some other references that help explain why partially frozen milk should still be ok. The first link is to the Kellymom Guidelines (for healthy full-term babies, there are different guidelines for Preemies). As with most guidelines, it says you shouldn't re-freeze thawed breastmilk, without commenting on fully versus partially thawed. These guidelines are pretty widely accepted and comparable to any other reliable guidelines that I've seen.

However, these guidelines do mention the sniff/taste test (in general, not specifying refrigerated or frozen). Keep in mind that frozen milk can smell and possibly taste a little "off" anyway, so comparing it to fresh or refrigerated milk may mean throwing away milk that you might not need to; but unless you are familiar with what your frozen milk usually smells and tastes like you might want to err on the side of caution. On the other hand if it doesn't seem too bad you might take a calculated risk and try giving a small amount to baby --who is more familiar with it-- and see if he balks.

****The second link is to a recent Mothering article that implies that you can re-freeze fully thawed milk.****

The third link is to an article on food storage in general. The rule of thumb it gives is that you can re-freeze most anything that hasn't fully thawed.

I think the new rule of thumb combines the principles from the second two links. So it would seem that it is ok to re-freeze milk that hasn't fully thawed.

Breastmilk Storage & Handling
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/pumping/milkstorage.html

*Traveling With Breastmilk
http://www.mothering.com/articles/ne...reastmilk.html
EXCERPT
"The researchers took frozen breastmilk and thawed it, refroze it, refrigerated it and left it out at room temperature. Essentially, they beat it up. What did they find? Breastmilk is fairly robust and does not grow bacteria easily nor lose vitamins A and C or free fatty acids (FFA) to any degree that would harm a full term baby."*

Quality for Keeps: Freezer Problem Solver
http://extension.missouri.edu/explor...nut/gh1506.htm
EXCERPT "Refreezing: In general, food can safely be refrozen only if it still contains ice crystals or if it has been at refrigerator temperature (40 degrees Fahrenheit) for no longer than two days. In addition, use the following guidelines: If foods are completely thawed and have warmed above room temperature, foods should not be refrozen. Discard these foods. &#8230;"

HTH
~Cath


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Use them.


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OceansEve* 
... WWYD? Use them so I can freeze what I pump today or trash them. ...

OceansEve,
I'm curious. What did you do? Did you re-freeze any milk you would not have been able to use?

~Cath


----------



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

I went ahead and used it yesterday and pumped after a few hours. Didn't get as much as I had in the frozen bags, but was already warming the first bottle when I read the posts about refreezing. Oh well. Thanks for the responses ladies!


----------



## Carma (Feb 10, 2006)

I would use it and freeze some fresh milk instead. I have used defrosted milk up to 48 hours after defrosting (I did do the smell test), because I am not a very good pumper.

Carma


----------



## Carma (Feb 10, 2006)

Just saw you already responded again









Carma

ps. I have also reused a bottle that was already warmed up one time, just put it back in the fridge. Breastmilk is quite forgiving, just do the smell test. I can hardly pump enough so every drop is very valuable to me.


----------



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

I have the same problem just enough milk to keep up as we go most of the time


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CathMac* 
Here you go:

Info on re-freezing partially and fully thawed EBM
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=779058
Post # 16

Great info - thanks for posting, Cath


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatioGardener* 
Great info - thanks for posting, Cath

PatioGardener,
You're welcome. I try to post this info whenever I see a question like this. I think it's critically important for Working & Pumping and EP'ing moms.

I wonder if it makes sense to create a "sticky" at the top of the Working & Student mom board and/or one of the BF'ing boards. And if so, how hard it would be to do that.

~Cath


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

bump


----------



## Inspired007 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm glad I read this thread. I didn't know you could re-freeze thawed milk at all. Thanks CathMac.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

bump


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

another bump for the great info from CathMac in post 5


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Bump


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

bumping again


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Bumping because this is a most excellent thread.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

bumping again


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

I know how you feel. I always call this stuff liquid gold, and I HATE to waste it. One day I pumped at work, and FORGOT it in the bathroom, DARN IT!! It was only out for an hour though, so I refridgerated immediately. He has eaten it since and is fine.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Another bump.


----------



## heybabyquepaso (Mar 5, 2011)

Bump. The articles that say you can refreeze thawed milk no longer exist but I did anyway, to save my sanity and because I just couldn't toss it (it was HARD to get that much pumped!)


----------

